# Corsair VS550 or CX430?



## blackpearl (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm on the lookout for a new SMPS for my PC of modest configuration (i3 2100, 8GB RAM, G210 Gfx card, 1SSD + 2HDD, 1 DVD drive)

The Corsair VS550 and Corsair CX430 falls within my budget, but I'm confused which one to go for.

Corsair VS550 550 Watt PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com
Corsair SMPS CX430 430 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com

The VS550 is 550 watt rated at 85% efficiency while the CX430 is 430 watt rated at a lower 80% efficiency. All other specs seems same to me.
But the CX430 is priced higher at ~ Rs 2900 and the VS550 at ~ Rs2400.

Why the price discrepancy?

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

get antec vp450p. never opt for any corsair VS series psus.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 27, 2013)

How much is the Antec vp450? My budget is Rs3000.
Why are you against Corsair?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

blackpearl said:


> How much is the Antec vp450? My budget is Rs3000.
> Why are you against Corsair?



It is antec *VP450P* and not the old vp450. It should be 2.8k in most shops.
Iam not against corsair. Their VS series PSUs like VS350,vs450,vs550,vs650 etc are bad and not recommended. you can refer reviews on internet if you want. corsair is changing its oem  and CX series psu like cx430 v2 is receiving lots bad units and hnce more number of RMAs and is not recommended now.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok. Will try to read some reviews. Any other recommendation is welcome.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

seasonic s12 ii 430 but costs 3.5k


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 27, 2013)

Major problem: I have Iball UPS that delivers modified sine wave, not pure sine wave. I have read that modified sine wave is not compatible with PSUs with active PFC. So I may have to go with a PSU without active PFC


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

blackpearl said:


> Major problem: I have Iball UPS that delivers modified sine wave, not pure sine wave. I have read that modified sine wave is not compatible with PSUs with active PFC. So I may have to go with a PSU without active PFC



almost all upses we currently have provides modified sine wave. those upses which provides pure sine wave are very costlier. Even those upses which does not provide pure sine wave works well with active pfc psus.But some low cost upses provides just square wave instead of ,modified sine wave (known as pseudo sine wave which is exactly a variation of square wave). Apc 600va is just fine. since you have iball psu, i dont know about its reliability. Since you have doubts, i suggest to get antec *vp450* which does not have active pfc circuit unlike vp450p.

also the purpose of the ups is to provide enough time to shut down your pc. Dont use it for long time on battery.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 27, 2013)

What UPS are you using? Does it deliver pure sine wave?
I want to know how serious is the square wave-active PFC problem.

Edit: Just checked the brochure for V Guard Slender Plus 600VA UPS. It says pseudo sinewave. So definitely not pure. Did you face any problem? sudden shutdown etc?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

+1 for Antec vp450p


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

blackpearl said:


> What UPS are you using? Does it deliver pure sine wave?
> I want to know how serious is the square wave-active PFC problem.
> 
> Edit: Just checked the brochure for V Guard Slender Plus 600VA UPS. It says pseudo sinewave. So definitely not pure. *Did you face any problem? sudden shutdown etc?*



no. i dont know the quality of iball ups , so cant really comment about this. pure sine wave upses cost a bomb. if you use your ups for ,say, 2-3 minutes which is required for shutting down the pc, i dont think it will create much problems. running on battery for long time will definitely create problems in the long run for sure. again, i dont really know the quality of iball ups whether it provides,pseudo sine wave or just square wave. you may have to google.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> no. i dont know the quality of iball ups , so cant really comment about this. pure sine wave upses cost a bomb. if you use your ups for ,say, 2-3 minutes which is required for shutting down the pc, i dont think it will create much problems. running on battery for long time will definitely create problems in the long run for sure. again, i dont really know the quality of iball ups whether it provides,pseudo sine wave or just square wave. you may have to google.



No, I meant *your UPS* - the V Guard Slender Plus 600VA UPS (in your siggy), not about iBall. 

The V Guard Slender Plus 600VA UPS says pseudo sinewave. I want to know whether you had problems with that with Antec VP450P.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

blackpearl said:


> No, I meant *your UPS* - the V Guard Slender Plus 600VA UPS (in your siggy), not about iBall.
> 
> The V Guard Slender Plus 600VA UPS says pseudo sinewave. I want to know whether you had problems with that with Antec VP450P.



i already mentioned NO. I dont have any problems with my ups and psu.


----------

